# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  مطـلوب مدرسه خصوصيه لمنطقة الفلاح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## بـدو الخويـره

السلام عليكن خواتي الله يرضى عليكن بغيت مدرسه خصوصيه لكل المواد وبالأخص الماث والانجلش لبنت قريد1 نظام بريطاني, و كيجي1 ؟؟؟؟ ضروري 
أباها مدرسه دائمه انشالله,,

يزاكن الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## fol

حضرتك من اي اماره

----------


## لملوم

بطرشلج رقم مدرسة زينة بس الرسايل فول عندج

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

للاسف انا مدرسة خصوصي لكن للمنهج الوزاري فقط 
الله يوفقك

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

يزاكن الله خير خواتي

أنا من بوظبي في منطقة الفلاح اليديده


خواتي مسحت الرسائل عندي أنتظررررر ردكن بفارغ الصبر

----------


## nesma.wahab

من الشارقه انا لو كان ينفع والله كنت اجيك على عينى حبيبتى

----------


## جالكسي سادة

انا ابغي معلمة اتمر البيت لولدي ثاني ابتدائي لابوظبي خليفة ا

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

وينكن خواتي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## huda2011

ان شاء الله تحصلي مع بداية العام الدراسي.

----------


## دودوالحلوة

شي حرمة وايد زينة بس هي ما تسير البيوت نحن نودي عيالنا عندها اللي يناسبها تراسلني عالخاص بعطايها الرقم

----------


## yasso.m

تدريس جميع المراحل والثانوية العامة التواصل عالخاص

----------


## yasso.m

> تدريس جميع المراحل والثانوية العامة في بني ياس التواصل عالخاص

----------


## yasso.m

راجعي الخاص

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

يزاكن الله خير بتواصل معاكن انشالله

----------


## Rose_Crystal

انا من الشامخه ومحتاجه مدرسه ل ولدي جريد3 وجريد ون منهج بريطاني

----------


## ام زايد21

التواصل بالارقام عالخاص فقط تجنبا للحذف

----------


## شوك و ورد

غاليتي انا مدرسه خاصه وبيتي في المصفح صوب محمد بن زايد واستقبل الطلاب فبيتي واقدر استقبل عيالج ان شاء الله فديتج لو مهمته بالموضوع راسليني

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

السلام عليكن خواتي يزاكن الله خير بالتواصل معاي 
أنا انشالله بعد العيد بنتقل الفلاح وبتواصل معاكن

----------


## رميثا

> السلام عليكن خواتي الله يرضى عليكن بغيت مدرسه خصوصيه لكل المواد وبالأخص الماث والانجلش لبنت قريد1 نظام بريطاني, و كيجي1 ؟؟؟؟ ضروري 
> أباها مدرسه دائمه انشالله,,
> 
> 
> 
> انا مدرسة لكل المواد للمرحله الابتدائيه ----منطقة الفلاح والشامخه
> 0562121337
> 
> يزاكن الله خير

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

السلام عليكم خواتي المدرسات 
اسمحن لي ممكن ترسلن أرقامكن مره ثانيه أنا توني انتقلت الفلاح وللأسف كل الرسائل الواردة أنمسحن أرجو أنكم تتواصلون معاي ضروري شكرا

----------


## مى حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله انا مدرسه كى جى وابتدائى جميع المواد وتاسيس الاطفال ايضا قبل دخولهم المدارس

----------


## MAJIDA

إذا مدرس ينفع راسليني اختي

----------


## سهام85

[QUOTE=بـدو الخويـره;42026021]السلام عليكن خواتي الله يرضى عليكن بغيت مدرسه خصوصيه لكل المواد وبالأخص الماث والانجلش لبنت قريد1 نظام بريطاني, و كيجي1 ؟؟؟؟ ضروري 
أباها مدرسه دائمه انشالله,,

يزاكن الله خير[/QUOمرحبا انا بعطي دروس خصوصية 0544907722

----------


## [email protected]

> السلام عليكن خواتي الله يرضى عليكن بغيت مدرسه خصوصيه لكل المواد وبالأخص الماث والانجلش لبنت قريد1 نظام بريطاني, و كيجي1 ؟؟؟؟ ضروري 
> أباها مدرسه دائمه انشالله,,
> 
> يزاكن الله خير

----------


## [email protected]

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا خواتي اريد مدرسة ابتدائية لجميع المواد في الفلاح الجديدة

----------

